# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Meeting κομβούχων AWMN στο Θησείο v3 - 21-10-2018

## senius

*Meeting κομβούχων AWMN στο Θησείο v3*
*

edit : 
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ
**Το meeting μεταφέρθηκε για την Κυριακή 14-10-2018

*

_Αρχικό post:_
Καλησπέρα στην παρέα του AWMN !

Την *Κυριακή 21-10-2018* (μεσημέρι από την 11.00 πμ έως 14.00 πμ), θα διοργανωθεί μεγάλη ανοιχτή συνάντηση για όλα τα μέλη του AWMN και όχι μόνο, στο Θησείο, -*v3*.

Η συνάντηση θα πραγματοποιηθεί όπως πάντα, στο Cafe-Bar-Restaurant " Αθηναίων Πολιτεία "
Αποστόλου Παύλου 33 & Ακάμαντος 1, Θησείο - T.K. : 118 51
Τηλέφωνο καταστήματος : 210 3413795

https://www.google.gr/maps/@37.97448...13312%218i6656

http://athinaionpoliteia.gr/

Αν έχει καλό καιρό, θα καθίσουμε έξω, υπαίθρια.
Αν βρέχει ... θα καθίσουμε υποχρεωτικά μέσα στο κατάστημα.

******************************************************************

*Note:*

Συνάντηση v3, για να πιούμε καφέ, τσάι, φρέντο, καπουτσίνο, η μεζέ με μπυροκρασοκατασταση, και να γνωριστούμε καλύτερα, να τα πούμε από κοντά και να συζητήσουμε για το AWMN καθώς και για όλες τις κοινότητες. 
Να γνωρίσουμε νέους ανθρώπους. 
Οι νέοι άνθρωποι να γνωρίσουν τους παλαιούς, να ανταλλάξουμε ιδέες και απόψεις, να εμψυχώσουμε ψυχές , να μας εμψυχώσουν οι νέοι κατακτητές του αθλήματος , να συζητήσουμε για τους κοινούς μας στόχους και για τις κοινές μας δρομολογήσεις, ακόμα και για αυτόνομα πειράματα ....

******************************************************************

Καλούμε ελεύθερα όλους, και τους πάντες.
Σας περιμένουμε !!

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς.
senius

----------


## senius

Λόγω της διοργάνωσης του MikroTik Training Firewall που διεξάγεται την 20 και 21/10/2018, για να μπορέσουμε να μαζευτούμε περισσότερα μέλη στο Meeting κομβούχων AWMN του Θησείου, η συνάντηση μας θα μεταφερθει μια εβδομάδα νωρίτερα, και θα διοργανωθεί *τελικά* την *Κυριακή 14-10-2018* (μεσημέρι από την 11.00 πμ έως 14.00 πμ) στο Cafe-Bar-Restaurant " Αθηναίων Πολιτεία " στο Θησείο.

Σας περιμένουμε όλους !!
Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## mikemtb

Δηλώνω συμμετοχή 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## tsatasos

Μέσα

----------


## Convict

> Μέσα


Άν συνεχίσει έτσι ο καιρός σίγουρα *μέσα*

----------


## senius

*Προς υπενθύμιση* :

Την *Κυριακή 14-10-2018* το πρωί (από την 11.00 πμ έως 14.00 πμ), θα διοργανωθεί μεγάλη ανοιχτή συνάντηση για όλα τα μέλη του AWMN και όχι μόνο, στο Θησείο, -v3.

Η συνάντηση θα πραγματοποιηθεί όπως πάντα, στο Cafe-Bar-Restaurant " Αθηναίων Πολιτεία "
Αποστόλου Παύλου 33 & Ακάμαντος 1, Θησείο - T.K. : 118 51
Τηλέφωνο καταστήματος : 210 3413795

https://www.google.gr/maps/@37.97450...7i13312!8i6656

http://athinaionpoliteia.gr/

Αν έχει καλό καιρό, θα καθίσουμε έξω, υπαίθρια.
Αν βρέχει ... θα καθίσουμε υποχρεωτικά μέσα στο κατάστημα.

******************************************************************

Καλούμε ελεύθερα όλους, και τους πάντες.
Σας περιμένουμε !!

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς.
senius

----------


## senius

Ευχαριστούμε όλους τους φίλους μέλη του AWMN, που παρευρέθηκαν μαζί μας στην συνάντηση.
Να είμαστε καλά !!!

Photos εδώ :
http://www.awmn.net/album.php?albumid=140218

http://www.awmn./album.php?albumid=140218

 ::   ::

----------

